# coding for post operative pain with anesthesia code



## jijikaren (Sep 27, 2011)

We had coded and billed 01402 and 64448 with a 59 modifier for post operative pain management but is being denied. I need help on how to code for a post operative pain management with an anesthesia code, in this case it was for a total knee Arthroplasty .
thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe it is how the diagnosis were set up on the claim for example (the 338.18 code shows it is for post op pain management versus linking the primary dx for the surgery to the anesthesia and infusion code without the additional dx.
715.16 w/ 01402
338.18 w/ 64448-59


----------



## jijikaren (Sep 30, 2011)

I will try it this way and see, thanks


----------

